# The next great BBQ to remember



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

As promised this summer, we would like to host everyone at our place for a winter get together. The issue is, with frag fest on Nov 23, is the weekend after too soon? (Nov 30?). Or maybe Dec 7? Later than that, and the holiday events start.

Let me know who's up for a parteeee and what date works best.

And also, our place is 10 minutes north of Barrie. Which, as I explain frequently is closer than the lakeshore for anyone who lives north of the 401.

I promise, it's worth the drive. After all, who doesn't like a party?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Must be too much focus on frag fest.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What will be the main theme? Frag sale or frag swap or chating...?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Zombie movie marathon

Social event, but I'm game for a frag swap. It could be an early secret Santa frag swap.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I dunno? What would be good? Food and beer for sure!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm fairly new to the community so I'd be really interested in meeting some of you! So count me in! I'm actually in Holland Landing so not too far either


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, so even if Washout is the only person that shows up. And TeeMee if she can get a rid, let's say this is a social event, to kick off the Christmas season on December 7th, Sunday, from noon until the zombies come out.

Santa hats for anyone who brings frags for secret Santa.

Our address is:
24 Mill St
Hawkestone
400 north through Barrie
Take Hwy 11 at the split
Head through gasoline alley until you get to Line 11
Exit into the village of Hawkestone, past the firehall
Turn left on Mill St
We are the first church on the left.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm off Dec. 7 so my gf and I can come that day.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Alrighty!

Did I mention food?
Yes, there will be food.
Potluck if everyone doesn't mind contributing.
Let me know what you want to bring so we can fill in gaps.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to be that guy and ask if there's a rib cook off at this one. 

Wish I could make it but have prior plans. Hope for a good turn out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Was wondering when that would raise it's head.
Yup! Ribs are welcome. Even rib chefs.
Or hot dog chefs.
Or sausage chefs.
Or frozen lasagna chefs
Or salad in a bag chefs
Or even just chefs who like to cook and hang out


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what happens when you're gone off the forums for so long! I totally missed this thread 

I'll totally do a rib cookoff  I have *TWO* yes *TWO* different smokers now so I can cook a total of 14 sides of ribs at once 

Or I can bring something more suitable for winter like a nice butternut squash soup or possibly a nice vegetarian indian dish like Aloo Gobi or possibly Dhal Makhani


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Or all of the above!!!!
No complaints from me! I'm into a couple of Indian dishes, and we can totally get the kitchen rocking! Lots of room.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! I'll bring a half rack of ribs


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And your cookers. We can set them up on the deck next to the BBQ. John can make arrangements to get a rack of ribs as well.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Just a quick bump to make sure everyone catches the thread.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely still in, no idea what i'll bring for food, but I'll think of something


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

It was really nice meeting you today. When i get my December schedule i'll let you know.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You too, Paul! And of course the stalker was there. As seems to be his habit.......

Clear the date! Dec 7. From whenever, to when ever.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Washout said:


> Definitely still in, no idea what i'll bring for food, but I'll think of something


Well, I think the menu is a rib/BBQ/curry combo. So maybe some naan? Or coleslaw?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am in. I will think on the food.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

was wondering when I would hear from the angels.........


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Omg this was going on and I didn't know.... I would love to come but unfortunately I will be away most of december.
I hope you guys have a blast ..take pictures lots of it


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sure it will go away before Dec 7th (it better) but we got snow this weekend.......


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry guys I'm already booked up, so I guess I'm missing out until the summer one again. Have fun and Merry Christmas to anyone who celebrates


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Too bad! As long as it doesn't turn into Buffalo, I think we will have an excellent time.
Ski trails are already open up north!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Party Dec 7!! It's next weekend. The 12" of snow we had is gone. Yeah!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey all,
For those of you thinking about making the drive up to our place, Big Als Barrie has offered anyone who mentions the party a 25% discount on all corals. They got a pretty nice order in last week. Some SPS as well as LPS, whips and lots of torches.
Lots and lots of torches.

They are located on Bryne Drive off of Mapleview at the south end of Barrie. If you stop there before you hit our place, we will have a tank to keep everything warm until you leave.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Hey all,
> For those of you thinking about making the drive up to our place, Big Als Barrie has offered anyone who mentions the party a 25% discount on all corals. They got a pretty nice order in last week. Some SPS as well as LPS, whips and lots of torches.
> Lots and lots of torches.
> 
> They are located on Bryne Drive off of Mapleview at the south end of Barrie. If you stop there before you hit our place, we will have a tank to keep everything warm until you leave.


that's awesome, I've been actually wanting to add a torch or two to my tank  I'll pop in there for sure. You wanted me to bring coleslaw correct?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Coleslaw sounds good. That goes with pulled pork. I think that's what John is planning. Either that or curry.
No ribs at this event!
Well, not anyway, yet.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone going from downtown that I can tag along with?
Happy to chip in for gas money.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be going but it depends on what time the Packers play. If I do then you can come with me marg. Just make sure to bring your pooch


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Dave!
If Cheryl's ok with the pooch, I'll bring her  (very people friendly toy poodle)
I can make either eclairs or spring rolls, too.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Pooches are welcome! We have two, so no issue there. For Dave, we will have the game on if needed. Or if necessary, can put the TV on in the shop, so he can drink beer and use power tools, while watching the game.......yeah, that sounds like fun!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For anyone who has Scuba photos, coral shots, great video from their tank, other snaps they would like to share........I'm going to try and set up a slide show on the TV (while football is not on) so we can see these big screen.
Hopefully I can remember how to do it.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Cheryl, unfortunately I won't be able to make it due to some family commitments . Hope you guys have fun and post up pics please.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Too bad Roger! I'm sure we will have fun. I know it's getting close to Christmas now, so weekends are precious.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

What time should we start showing up?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Appropriate drinking time is anytime after noon. So that sounds good!


----------

